# RPAH (failsafe) and FODMAP diet...



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey there,

Does anyone have experience in the RPAH chemical elimination diet (same as the failsafe diet), and possibly it crossing over with FODMAP, or just the FODMAP diet?

I have been put on a crossover of these two, which is very restrictive, by a dietitian. Currently I'm only on day two and I already feel shockingly worse. Everything from fatigue, D, and nausea. There are a couple of things I'm still working on cutting out as I was told I could ease into it, so it seems strange for my body to have such a severe turn for the worse so quickly (too soon for withdrawl, especially if my body is still getting some of the chemicals?).

The only thing I can think is that I ate a lot of potato chips yesterday (only way I could find to get enough calories on a budget), which is much more oil/fat then I would normally consume these days, although when I first got IBS I basically lived on these and coped quite well so it seems a bit strange.

Has anyone had a similar experience? I'm trying to get hold of him to find out if this is normal, but first hand experience is generally more useful in my mind.


----------

